# DIY Titanium Scratch Removal



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got a packet of Scratch Removal Pad and Pen from ebay

Didn't take too long to find out that it was very easy to use.
I didn't take pictures before treatment cos I was too anxious to see the result soon as I got home
I used it to my Seiko Blue Samurai, you all know how's a titanium bracelet looks after several years


















*

The Pad* 
Use it for wide area like clasp 
Just rub the pad on the clasp in one direction back and forward with a light pressure
And here is the result








*

The Pen*
I like this "pen", very easy to handle.
Just rub the brush to the bracelet back and forward and all the itchy scratch on the bracelet gone!









Even my 3years old girl can do it* :-d









The Result
My Last Samurai... Back From the Past*

















*
This is "A Must have Tools" for Titanium Watch Owner

**Important INFO!!
*


Outta Time said:


> If that is a fibre glass pen, you really need to wear a filter mask when using it, as the fibres can be inhaled and cause serious problems. As part of our WHMIS training we were specifically warned about the use of these pens and to use protection. They work great, we use them to remove rust from stem and pinions, etc.


----------



## tomchuk (Jan 12, 2011)

Great work.

In addition to the pen and pad, I've found these buffs (and the fine version) work great on a rotary tool to accomplish the same results with less elbow grease. I've also found it much easier to get perfect curved brush lines around curved cases with these.

Also, don't forget gloves with the scratch pen! Those glass fibers can cause a lot of irritation.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Good looking results. Will it work on stainless steel too?


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

If that is a fibre glass pen, you really need to wear a filter mask when using it, as the fibres can be inhaled and cause serious problems. As part of our WHMIS training we were specifically warned about the use of these pens and to use protection. They work great, we use them to remove rust from stem and pinions, etc.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Ther same nylon pens also come in steel and coper wire versions too and can be used for other types of cleaning and finishing. Also, a cheaper version is to buy a typewriter cleaning brush that used to be available in almost any stationary store. Don't know if they even exist anymore.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

tomchuk said:


> Great work.
> 
> In addition to the pen and pad, I've found these buffs (and the fine version) work great on a rotary tool to accomplish the same results with less elbow grease. I've also found it much easier to get perfect curved brush lines around curved cases with these.
> 
> Also, don't forget gloves with the scratch pen! Those glass fibers can cause a lot of irritation.


Hi tomchuck... Thanks
good info about the "buff" I was once use a sandpaper. But this pen is really a nice tool to work on the bracelet.
You're right! Need a gloves when you work with this pen!



Beau8 said:


> Good looking results. Will it work on stainless steel too?


Thanks Beau8, The scratch pen didn't work too well on SS bracelet. The scratch pad did, but you need extra time when using the pad on bracelet. 
I try it on my omega seamaster's bracelet. I have to re-polish the "polished parts" Somehow you'll scratch the polished part and turn them into satin finished.
I used a toothpick and brass paste to fix the polished parts.



Outta Time said:


> If that is a fibre glass pen, you really need to wear a filter mask when using it, as the fibres can be inhaled and cause serious problems. As part of our WHMIS training we were specifically warned about the use of these pens and to use protection. They work great, we use them to remove rust from stem and pinions, etc.


Ow... I didn't think that far!!
Thanks for warning me! :-!
I won't let my 2 little girls play with it.

I'll quote your post to my 1st posting so the others can read and warned.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Beau8 said:


> Good looking results. Will it work on stainless steel too?


The Scratch removal pad works better on the SS bracelet. If you want to do it, make sure you can fix the "polished parts" after treatment.
It'll take extra work and time to do it. I use a toothpick to polish it back.

Result on SS bracelet




















Somewhere else said:


> Ther same nylon pens also come in steel and coper wire versions too and can be used for other types of cleaning and finishing. Also, a cheaper version is to buy a typewriter cleaning brush that used to be available in almost any stationary store. Don't know if they even exist anymore.


Thanks for the info... I guess they're become a rare item now.


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Outta Time said:


> If that is a fibre glass pen, you really need to wear a filter mask when using it, as the fibres can be inhaled and cause serious problems. As part of our WHMIS training we were specifically warned about the use of these pens and to use protection. They work great, we use them to remove rust from stem and pinions, etc.


 +1

When I used the bergeon pen the tiny fibers went everywhere. Even when I held it on top of my trash can, lots of fiber pieces found their way onto my hands, clothes, etc.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

I assume that the pen actually sands away the top layer of the titanium?
Meaning, after doing it 100 times, you will be left with an ugly watch?


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

they call it a scratch pen because it scratches it, which isn't exactly the same as sanding. Titanium doesn't have a lot of surface hardness. It's reshaped. And yeah, some of it is lost, but this isn't something you do over the whole watch once a week. 

and the alternative is an ugly watch. so what have you got to lose?


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

halfapie said:


> +1
> 
> When I used the bergeon pen the tiny fibers went everywhere. Even when I held it on top of my trash can, lots of fiber pieces found their way onto my hands, clothes, etc.


|> It happened to me when I cut the brush. Need to scrub it to loose them



blurrycloud said:


> I assume that the pen actually sands away the top layer of the titanium?
> Meaning, after doing it 100 times, you will be left with an ugly watch?


:think: If I do it every 3 months then it'll take 25 years.
i can handle that :-d


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

ej0rge said:


> they call it a scratch pen because it scratches it, which isn't exactly the same as sanding. Titanium doesn't have a lot of surface hardness. *It's reshaped*. And yeah, some of it is lost, but this isn't something you do over the whole watch once a week.
> 
> and the alternative is an ugly watch. so what have you got to lose?


:-! Like I said... if I do it once every 3 months... it'll take 25years (based on 100 times)

You mentioned about "reshaped", I've read about this. Said something about "self healing"


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

MaleBox said:


> :-! Like I said... if I do it once every 3 months... it'll take 25years (based on 100 times)
> 
> You mentioned about "reshaped", I've read about this. Said something about "self healing"


Eh, on a molecular level what it comes down to is the fact that, in all cases of abrading metal, you are generating heat that locally melts the metal. The question is how much metal you are taking away and how much you are just pushing around.

The answer is "Some" but i don't know how much. I don't imagine it's a lot. It will take a long time to wear the metal thin.


----------



## phototristan (Nov 5, 2011)

Will the pen work for a brushed titanium finish?


----------

